# SDA FO and P1 Titles this weekend



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Here are some pictures from this weekend's trial in Milwaukee where my boy got his FO and P1 titles with a high in trial protection score of 97!!!




























I'll share more when I get more!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Lol I don't know what those are but go you)))))) congratulations


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Nice work! I see he got rather close to Brian's face . Who ended up judging? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Congratulations! Great teamwork!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Thats pretty awesome! Congrats!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

mycobraracr said:


> Nice work! I see he got rather close to Brian's face . Who ended up judging?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Looks like Dennis T judging. Congrats on the success and high score. Wish we could have been there!


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Dennis was the judge. It was a great trial. Lots of dogs, lots of new people to meet. Got to see a very good dobie work. And a few powerful bouviers. Got a clearer picture of what the sport is supposed to be from Cindy, and got to see what other clubs are doing around the country.

Hopefully our Michigan friends hold a trial soon...I don't know if I can swing an east/west coast trial at this point.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Congratulations.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

martemchik said:


> Dennis was the judge. It was a great trial. Lots of dogs, lots of new people to meet. Got to see a very good dobie work. And a few powerful bouviers. Got a clearer picture of what the sport is supposed to be from Cindy, and got to see what other clubs are doing around the country.
> 
> Hopefully our Michigan friends hold a trial soon...I don't know if I can swing an east/west coast trial at this point.


I'm really glad you enjoyed it. I love the comradery that SDA has. Every trial I have been to, no matter what club was hosting, all people were truly cheering for each other. It's a great sport and I hope it continues to grow.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Yeah its really nice. I mean, I won't lie, I wanted to beat some of my friends that were in my training group, but that's just natural competitive nature. I still wanted everyone to get a title!

You could cut the tension with a knife the few times a dog wouldn't out on the first, second, and then of course the third command. It was just painful when the dog failed because of that. But I guess out of all the things to not qualify for, that's probably the best one. Shows the dog is in it for the long haul.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Congrats!

I kept talking about going all week and I even talked my ex into going with me and then I FORGOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! UGH! I ended up doing stuff with my friends because I thought I didn't have any plans! I didn't realize I missed it until I saw your photos on Facebook! I am sorry, I really wanted to go and it wasn't far from me at all!


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Congrats man! Great to see people go out there and make things happen with their dogs. Looks like you guys had fun, and you got a nice looking dog there


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I kept talking about going all week and I even talked my ex into going with me and then I FORGOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! UGH! I ended up doing stuff with my friends because I thought I didn't have any plans! I didn't realize I missed it until I saw your photos on Facebook! I am sorry, I really wanted to go and it wasn't far from me at all!


I was going to message you to remind you, but then I thought maybe something came up. I believe there is talk about having one in the fall as well…it worked out very well, maybe some of our Michigan buddies will be able to join then.

If you ever want to come up anyways and take a look at a training, see what your boy can do, let me know.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

That's great! Huge congrats!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

martemchik said:


> I was going to message you to remind you, but then I thought maybe something came up. I believe there is talk about having one in the fall as well…it worked out very well, maybe some of our Michigan buddies will be able to join then.
> 
> If you ever want to come up anyways and take a look at a training, see what your boy can do, let me know.


Dang, I wish you would have! Lol, clearly I am not an adult and I can't remind myself. 

My boy can't do anything, lol, he is more like a Lab than a GSD. :laugh:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

martemchik said:


> Dennis was the judge. It was a great trial. Lots of dogs, lots of new people to meet. Got to see a very good dobie work. And a few powerful bouviers. Got a clearer picture of what the sport is supposed to be from Cindy, and got to see what other clubs are doing around the country.
> 
> Hopefully our* Michigan friends hold a trial soon*...I don't know if I can swing an east/west coast trial at this point.


There was one set up for October, but I just saw on FB the event has been cancelled  I don't know why. Our training group was looking forward to participating. Back to the drawing board....


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> There was one set up for October, but I just saw on FB the event has been cancelled  I don't know why. Our training group was looking forward to participating. Back to the drawing board....



I wonder why it was cancelled. Jane, your group should hold one.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Supposedly it was canceled due to not enough interest in going to train at the location. We don't need to drive 3 hours to that location to train the SDA exercises. Not sure why they decided so quickly. 
If we want to trial w/SDA it looks like we'll have to host our own. 
"SDA training at my house Sunday cancelled. Looks like participation level is too low. I have requested Kevin cancel the trial here in OCt as well."


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Make it happen! I think we can find a pretty decent helper for you guys too...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Our clubs helper is still certifed with SDA. Now I see the event is back on but in a different location(2 hours from the original). 
I'll hold off joining the 'new' event for the moment.


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Where do you find all these events/potential events?

The SDA website hasn't been working for me all day...is there stuff constantly on FB?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

martemchik said:


> Where do you find all these events/potential events?
> 
> The SDA website hasn't been working for me all day...is there stuff constantly on FB?


It was an event set up on FB by someone who was hosting it(he isn't a judge but a certified decoy w/ SDA) I think he links his event to the SDA site.

Dennis knows him, he's brought Dennis over to do seminars once or twice when he was located in Grand Haven.


----------

